# Multichannel measurements



## tols1 (Oct 9, 2009)

I've been using REW v.5 for some time now, and admire the work done by JohnM to supply this powerful software. Great job. :clap: I've also spent quite a few hours in the HT the last couple of weeks to calibrate the system, as I found that YPAO does not provide the best possible calibration. After tweaking the PEQ in the AVR based on measurements and EQ-simulations in REW, fine tuning the levels etc, the system now sounds A LOT BETTER than before. 

Now, my question is about multichannel measurements, measuring one speaker at a time. I've searched the forum and found no obvious solution. 

My AVR is an Yamaha RX-V767 with multichannel line level inputs. But when selecting the multichannel input all DSP-circuits are bypassed, meaning I can measure the response form all speakers one at a time, simulate EQ-ing etc, but I'm unable to measure the result of the new EQ settings. 

I'm currently using a Dayton EMM-6 measurement microphone connected to M-Audio Fasttrack with direct monitor enabled and line out connected to line in on a Behringer UCA202. The UCA202 is supplied with S/PDIF optical output. The reason for this multi-box-wire-spaghetti-arrangement is that I some times want to use the loopback feature, and the M-Audio doesn't support this. 

So, is there any software og drivers avaliable thet provide some kind og channel-matrix configrations? Will the new ASIO-feature in REW 5.10 in any way help support 5(7).1 measurements?

Link to my latest measurments here http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Favforum.no%2Fforum%2Fshowthread.php%3Fp%3D1810995%23post1810080&act=url. Originally in norwegian so the translation may not be very accurate.


----------



## nogauss (Nov 7, 2011)

If you have a HDMI output on your computer you can use ASIO-feature in 5.01 beta to select one channel at a time.

Have a look at this thread. http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ny-way-generate-sound-center-surrounds-3.html


----------



## tols1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you for your reply and link. So the issue have been discussed earlier... 

Unfortunatly I don't have HDMI on my laptop, but this gives m an opportunity to get a new one :dumbcrazy: Well, ideally I'd rather find a solution for my current PC, if at all possible.

EDIT: will something like this do the trick? http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/diamond_extreme_external/


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

tols1 said:


> I've been using REW v.5 for some time now, and admire the work done by JohnM to supply this powerful software. Great job. :clap: I've also spent quite a few hours in the HT the last couple of weeks to calibrate the system, as I found that YPAO does not provide the best possible calibration. After tweaking the PEQ in the AVR based on measurements and EQ-simulations in REW, fine tuning the levels etc, the system now sounds A LOT BETTER than before.
> 
> Now, my question is about multichannel measurements, measuring one speaker at a time. I've searched the forum and found no obvious solution.
> 
> ...



Is there nothing in the menu on the 767, i have the Z9 and can change most of this via the menu very fast.
Has the 767 got 5 or 7 or 9 channel stereo use that and then use the menu.
For example for me to measure the rears i turn speaker A off, turn the centre off in the menu and then measure. If there is a pair the most you have to do is unplug a speaker.
Does the 767 have a PEQ manual, the Z9 only has a manual Graphic EQ? 
I agree the YPAO Auto PEQ doesn't do a good job, although it does a great job on the rest.


----------



## tols1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, the 767 have 7 band PEQ per channel. A really nice feature.

But using 7-channel stereo and turning off the other speakersis a good idea, thanks  I'll check this option and report back.

I'm not very satisfied with YPAO except for distance setup. After running YPAO I had to manually calibrate the level for each channel. YPAO set the surround level too high and center level way to low.


----------



## angpoa (Apr 11, 2011)

nogauss said:


> If you have a HDMI output on your computer you can use ASIO-feature in 5.01 beta to select one channel at a time.
> 
> Have a look at this thread. http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ny-way-generate-sound-center-surrounds-3.html


What about Digital Coaxial output? Can I do the same thing with a soundcard that has coax out (such as Tascam US144 MkII)?


----------

